# goat is grinding teeth



## memela (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello everyone its me again. Its time for my girls to have their babies. Just noticed one that is grinding her teeth. is there a reason i should be aware of. She is do any time. her plug came today. She is very healthy and is eating and drinking. Just very pregnant.


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like she's uncomfortable and in labor to me.


----------



## memela (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks thats what I was thinking too. Just making sure. All 7 are due anyday so I'm getting alitle nervous..LOL


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

ALL 7 due at once     Yep, you've got good reason to be nervous  

Best of luck to you and your does!


----------



## PattySh (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope your deliveries all go well!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 29, 2011)

Easy birthing vibes to ya!

and dont forget pics!


----------



## memela (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep all do at once. A few are really really big  twins & triplets !!! So my nerves are really going crazy... We now have 13 baby calves and no telling how many goats is in store for me... I just LOVE Babies !!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

Can I come play at your house?  My DH would kill me if I had all those babies here.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Karma sent from New Jersey for Happy, Healthy Kids!   Hope All your Moms have an easy delivery with LOTS of kids for you!  

Nervous time, but an amazing time!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like fun, We kidding out 10 in 5 days last February. I like getting it all done at one time.  i agree she is just very very close to kidding, and is ready to have those babies, or is in early labor.  Maybe a baby is standing on bladder.  


Good luck.  Healthy kidding vibs your way.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 30, 2011)

Any progress???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

we want pics... lol


----------



## memela (Oct 2, 2011)

No progress on the goats..Tuesday is actually when they are due. I'll post pics when they get here. I'm sure getting nervous. The full moon is on the 8th so I know they will be here then.


----------

